# NEW Agility Lifetime Achievement Titles, some Mira agility news, and why not a video!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

So with the NEW Lifetime Achievement Titles, I would like to introduce:

*MACH4 Barley Mar MXC MJC AXP AJP OF*

and

*MACH2 Yaqui's Glenhaven Miramar RN MXS MJG XF WC ADHF VC CCA*

I think the agility world is still making sense of these new titles, this is how I understand it:

Barley: MXC/MJC is Master Agility Century Titles (Over 100 Qs, but less than 125)

Mira: Master Agility Jumpers Gold (75-100 Qs) and Master Agility Silver (50-75 Qs)

You do know I am addicted to agility, right! :bowl:


Here is what I received from the AKC Agility's In the Zone Newsletter

_*NEW Lifetime Achievement Titles*

Now all of those 'extra' qualifying legs from the Excellent B classes that you often didn't think much about as you were not 'working on a double Q' that day, count towards the new Lifetime Achievement Titles. 

In order to recognize consistency and longevity in the Master Agility Excellent (MX), Master Excellent Jumpers With Weaves (MXJ) and Master Excellent FAST (MXF) classes, the AKC will record a Lifetime Achievement title on the dog's record. There will be a Bronze, Silver, Gold, and Century title associated with both the regular and preferred standard, JWW, and FAST classes. 

The new titles take effect on July 1, 2012. However, they will be retroactive for any legs earned on or after January 1, 1999. 

For all Lifetime Achievement titles earned July 1, 2012 and after a title certificate will automatically be sent out. For all Lifetime Achievement titles earned prior to July 1, 2012 those titles will be added to your dog's record. If you would like a certificate mailed out for those titles you can go to the AKC Store and login to your store account. Then go to AKC Titles and Medallions and select your dog. Once you have selected your dog you can choose the title for which you would like to order a certificate. Certificates cost $10 each. 

Complete details can be found in Appendix B of the Regulations for Agility Trials._

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ON ANOTHER NOTE!!!

Mira did earn a new title this weekend!! We earned our Excellent FAST title! WOO HOO!!! This is a first for both of us. I have never done much FAST, but did get our Novice FAST as part of going to the GRCA National in 2010... Then when we moved up north we started trying some more FAST and got both Open and Excellent FAST in the last few months. Very fun!

Mira also earned a Triple Q this weekend... That gives her 16 QQs toward her MACH3!!! Only 4 more to go!

Here is her QQQ Video!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW!! How Fun..loved watching the video!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I just started taking a pre-agility foundations class. Maybe some day I'll see you at a trial.
You make an awesome team!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks!! We moved up to Nor Cal, but I will be down there every once in awhile to show!! I am sure you will have a blast and the OB foundation will help!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on all your achivements with your dogs!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome!! You have some very accomplished dogs.

Great job this weekend with Mira. You'll get that MACH3 in no time! I think FAST is a bit difficult. I just got Layla's OF. It seems like I am always messing her up one way or another on FAST coureses. I don't see too many clubs offering FAST classes anymore too. I heard a rumor that AKC is trying to fade out FAST and "replace" it in a way with T2B.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Great job this weekend with Mira. You'll get that MACH3 in no time! I think FAST is a bit difficult. I just got Layla's OF. It seems like I am always messing her up one way or another on FAST coureses. I don't see too many clubs offering FAST classes anymore too. I heard a rumor that AKC is trying to fade out FAST and "replace" it in a way with T2B.


THANKS! I think FAST is tough too!! We don't really practice much distance... Plus I am not really creative when it comes to making up courses! They have not offered FAST in San Diego for years, which was a big part of the reason we did not do it. Up here they offer both FAST and T2B, although usually FAST one day and T2B the next.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well Lady, I am not suprised, your kids are AMAZING, as are you!!! The sky's the limit with your dogs, I cannot wait to see how Mira's pups do! Congratulations on this HUGE accomplisment...Onward and upward!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

As has been said WOW!!! Loved watching the video and your dog is amazing. What a wonderful feeling that must be to see your dog preform at that level. Congratulations!!!!


Pete


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Love watching your videos to see what you and the dogs can do. They seem to truly love agility. Congratulations to all!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just when I think you guys have done all there is to do, you do something else amazing!! Congratulations!
Love your video. Simply breathtaking.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome...congratulations and thanks for sharing!! The video was fun to watch!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratualtions to you and Mira. Great video, enjoyed watching it. Looks like so much fun for you both.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! Loved the video - Mira looks so smooth!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone, like I always say, we sure have fun together!!! It is also fun to share with everyone!!

Hope everyone has a happy 4th!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

sammydog said:


> THANKS! I think FAST is tough too!! We don't really practice much distance... Plus I am not really creative when it comes to making up courses! They have not offered FAST in San Diego for years, which was a big part of the reason we did not do it. Up here they offer both FAST and T2B, although usually FAST one day and T2B the next.


I don't practice distance nearly as often as I should either. I am getting better at making up courses, but it is still difficult! I used to come up with things that really made no sense at all. I keep things as simple as possible for Layla and me now. It just has to be that way when you only have 30 seconds! As soon as I get Lay's contacts, we will be back in T2B


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!! What an amazing accomplishment!

I love watching your runs; so much fun and such great handling.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Very cool...all of it ! Loved the video !


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank-you for the post! The video was SO awesome to watch!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ah Gabby's and my idols!!!!  You know you are the bar I am working toward. Keep it high! You and your dogs (Barley is included) are and INCREDIBLE team. I completely love you moved Barley down to preferred before 24" got hard for him. That is great. 

Your video is incredible. I doubt I could have kept Gabby out of that tunnel or gotten the correct obstacle discrimination between the dog walk and the weave poles, either time. LOL You make it look so easy, which I know it isn't, but shows the extent of your handling capabilities with your dogs. 

As for the lifetime achievement titles.... BELLE GOT HER MXPB, AND HER MJPB!!!! I am so excited she had earned two more titles to her name. Softens the blow of no PAX. She even had a few legs towards her silver. I a definitely going to order those titles for Belle.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> BELLE GOT HER MXPB, AND HER MJPB!!!! I am so excited she had earned two more titles to her name. Softens the blow of no PAX. She even had a few legs towards her silver. I a definitely going to order those titles for Belle.


Thanks everyone and

Congratulations to Belle!!
:dblthumb2:dblthumb2:dblthumb2


----------

